# Black in a flash



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Turtle waxes black in flash does have its uses, had a brain wave where I thought I'd bring back to life my drain covers to my back garden as they needed a good wash down then used black in a flash to restore them to their former glory.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

No 50/50 shot because that picture wouldn't upload . the grille looked a pale grey before and now looks like new. Just a matter of longevity. Beats purchasing a black spray can and all the faffing around masking up the area.


----------

